# Heinlein‘s Star ship Troopers



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 21:50:33 -0700*
Its funny, and I dismissed this movie in the theatres, how much this 
reminds me of my basic training.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Its funny, and I dismissed this movie 
in the
theatres, how much this reminds me of my basic training.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Thomas A Bisping <tbisping1@Juno.com>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 23:18:10 -0600*
     I agree.  The Book it comes from has a quote, in short, "you‘re just
as dead, if you buy the farm in an incident, as you are in a declared
war."  Which is what I say when people dismiss the expeditions and
"operations other than war"  OOTW that seem to be becoming the norm on
both sides of the border.  Tom Bisping
On Fri, 23 Feb 2001 21:50:33 -0700 "Donald Schepens"
 writes:
> Its funny, and I dismissed this movie in the theatres, how much this 
> reminds me of my basic training.
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian  McGregor" <imcgrego@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 13:23:25 -0500*
After having seen the movie I laughed when a friend recommended the book 
to me.  I did read it though, and now find myself recommending it to 
others.  Heinlein understood a fair bit about military sociology.
Ian McGregor
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Donald Schepens
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Friday, February 23, 2001 11:50 PM
  Subject: Heinlein‘s Star ship Troopers
  Its funny, and I dismissed this movie in the theatres, how much this 
reminds me of my basic training.
After having seen the movie I laughed 
when a friend
recommended the book to me. I did read it though, and now find 
myself
recommending it to others. Heinlein understood a fair bit about 
military
sociology.
Ian McGregor
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Donald
  Schepens 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Friday, February 23, 2001 
11:50
  PM
  Subject: Heinlein‘s Star ship
  Troopers

  Its funny, and I dismissed this movie 
in the
  theatres, how much this reminds me of my basic training.

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 12:34:42 -0600*
  After having seen the movie I laughed when a friend recommended the 
book to me.  I did read it though, and now find myself recommending it 
to others.  Heinlein understood a fair bit about military sociology.
  Ian McGregor
  The movie didn‘t do the book justice. Mind you that‘s usually the 
case.
  I always liked the idea that one should serve in the ranks before 
being eligible for officer training. I can think of a few who would have 
been weeded out.

  After having seen the movie I laughed 
when a
  friend recommended the book to me. I did read it though, and now 
find
  myself recommending it to others. Heinlein understood a fair bit 
about
  military sociology.

  Ian McGregor

  The movie didn‘t do the book justice. 
Mind you
  that‘s usually the case.

  I always liked the idea that one 
should serve in
  the ranks before being eligible for officer training. I can think of a 
few who
  would have been weeded out.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

